# DVD rippen als AVI



## corona (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Video-Fachleute,

ich habe natürlich die Suche benutzt benor ich dieses Thema eröffne.... erfolglos.

Ich will von einer normalen DVD ein AVi-Video (.avi) erstellen. Auf dem MAC hat das ein Kumpel von mir mit einem Programm namens "HANDBREAK" schnell, einfach und unkompliziert gemacht.

Welches Progranm kann ich dafür auf dem PC verwenden? Dieses sollte auch nur die "Basics"-Funktionen besitzen und demnach auch schnell, einfach und unkompliziert sein  

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus,
schönen Gruß.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2006)

DVD2SVCD kann, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch als AVI ausgeben. Das Programm ist kostenlos und bietet eine Menge Optionen, von denen viele aber in der Regel nicht unbedingt beachtet werden muessen, wie gesagt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## axn (5. Oktober 2006)

Bitteschön. 

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2006)

Und schau bei Doom9 vorbei, das ist deren Schwerpunkt.
Da gibt es alle FAQ Q&As etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## corona (6. Oktober 2006)

Guten morgen und danke für die Antworten....

Leider war nix dabei was mir weiter helfen konnte. Und bei Google nach DVD und AVI zu suchen ist auch etwas umständlich. Deswegen wollte ich fragen was ihr für Programme benutzt... Sind noch Vorschläge da?

Schönen Dank  

PS. Freeware sollte es sein.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Mit Links müssen wir hier alle etwas vorsichtig sein. Alle DVDs sind mit einem Kopierschutz versehen, und um rippen zu können muß dieser umgangen werden, das ist inzwischen (bei euch in D. zumindest) strafbar - und leider ebenso das Zugänglichmachen von Informationen, Programmen und Links zu diesem Thema.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__95a.html


----------



## axn (8. Oktober 2006)

> Alle DVDs sind mit einem Kopierschutz versehen


Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Davon abgesehen kann es sich auch um eine nicht kommerzielle DVD handeln, ein Showreel z.B. Dass es nicht um DVDs mit Kopierschutz geht ist selbstverständlich..  

mfg

axn


----------



## corona (9. Oktober 2006)

Ganz genau.... es handelt sich um eine DVD ohne Kopierschutz.

Ich muss bei meiner Arbeit manchmal Produkt-DVDs in Videos für das Web umwandeln. Deswegen suche ich ein Programm welches mir die DVD-Informationen als AVI ausgibt. Diese kann ich dann als SWF exportieren und für jedermann im Web veröffentlich.

Also warte auf die richtigen Links....

Schönen Gruss.


----------



## chmee (9. Oktober 2006)

Sorry Corona, verlange nicht von Uns, für Dich zu suchen !
Mit ein bisschen Aktivismus hättest Du inzwischen alle Tutorials auf doom9 durchgearbeitet
und die ersten 30 DVDs konvertiert. -> Mit Freeware <-

Wenn die DVD keinen Kopierschutz hat, und Du ein bisschen mehr Arbeit OK 
findest, dann solltest Du Dir mal den Königsweg anschauen.
1. VOB2MPG -
Da die Vob-Datei im Grunde nur verschlüsselte und containerisierte Mpg-Dateien sind,
sollte der Weg zurück zu einer Mpeg2 Datei ein leichter sein.
2. Mpg2Avi -
Hier gibt es viele Wege, zB VidomiEncoder ...

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?convert=MPG to AVI
http://www.kenwoodtech.com/mpg-to-avi.htm

Handbreak wird Übrigens auch gerade auf Win32 portiert.

mfg chmee


----------

